# RIAA v. Jammie Thomas, round two: an in-depth preview



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Jammie Thomas was the only person to be tried for P2P file-sharing in the US, and a jury found her liable for copyright infringement. As her retrial approaches in two weeks, her new lawyer and the RIAA have both laid out detailed summaries of their arguments. Get ready for missing hard drives, identical usernames, and the claim that Thomas has never, ever used KaZaA."
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...mmie-thomas-round-two-an-in-depth-preview.ars

"Record labels did in fact print copyright notices on their CDs"
So, if I download a file, which I won't know what it is until it is complete, how have I infringed on copyright law? Even after viewing/hearing, I don't necessarily know it was copyrighted material without the original.

The infringer is the original uploader, not the downloader.


----------



## deandude1196 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think its the uploader not downloader too.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The industry's lawyers were caught by surprise, having gotten by with uncertified copies during the first trial. Although music companies told Davis this past Monday they weren't sure they could get certified copies in time for the new trial, Davis reminded them that they had the burden of proving they owned the copyrights. Camara said he'll seek dismissal of the case if the plaintiffs fail that test."
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090613/ap_en_mu/us_tec_music_downloading


----------

